# Scream Ghostface Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"I'm standing in the closet." With Halloween strobe light.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Ghostface life-sized daylight video.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, that looks so freakin' scary. Yikes! Zoinks!


----------



## univofmiss (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm attempting to have a Scream scene in my backyard for my Halloween party this year. It'll be from the beginning with Casey Becker/Drew Barrymore. I've already gotten Casey's sweater and her light blue pants. I even ordered a face cast of Drew's face that I plan to attach to a dummy. Will have her hanging in a tree beside Ghostface.

Since I'm going with as screen accurate as possible it would be nice to know the exact mask you used. Any chance you can share? I'm sure I could Google search, but yours looks really good so figured I'd ask.

Great job, btw!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I just used a Scream 4 mask from Walmart for $5.00. Actually it is as accurate as you can get because Fun World makes the mask who also did the mask for the movies and they are from the same molds. The robe is the most accurate as well and sparkle fabric and not cheap like the fabric for the cheap costumes.


----------



## univofmiss (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I'll pick one up online!


----------



## Chakor (Jul 30, 2017)

I know this is a late reply, but great looking robe!  

I own one of the Public Enemy Studios robe replicas and I've been looking for a decent mannequin to display it with.

I can see the YouTube videos of the robe here, but can't see the pictures since Photobucket screwed us over though.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks yeah I had the PES one as well they are about the same quality. All the pics are on my FB as well sirbrad4.


----------

